# MKII VR6 speed sensor bypass?



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

I'm running my MKII cluster still using a Passat speedo cable, but the problem I have is in 3rd gear it cuts out at around 5k rpms. What can I do to fix this without hooking up the original speedo sensor?


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

what fuse board you using


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

CE2


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

just plug the vss wire into w1 on the fuse box


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Which vss wire? 3 wires to chose from, ones a ground I'm sure.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

you dont need to use the 3 for the speedo sender

on the fuse box side of the wiring loom you should have these lose wires left over










the far right one needs to be plugged into w1


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Jump was done along time ago and it still cuts out, the vss is plugged in but not to tranny, what color is that wire that I jump to w1, look white/blue.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Post edited


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The vss is not going to do anything If it is not connected to the trans. The problem is the ecu is not seeing speed. You can rig it with a mk2 mfa cluster somehow.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Can anyone chime in with some input how I can trick the ecu to think vss is showing speed


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

it done exactly how i said, ive done it this way several times and its also well documented on how to do it


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

The jump u talk about has been completed and it still cuts out, after my research that jump is only good if your running then donor cluster, once again I'm running the MKII cluster.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Research the MFA trick. I would just install a mk3 cluster and call it a day


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

I really want to keep the MKII cluster, i used the MKIII cluster on my first swap and didn't enjoy taring the dash apart and I couldn't get it to look right. What is MFA? I'll prolly feel stupid after u tell me but nothing is coming to mind.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The clusters that have mpg oil temp air temp etc


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Yeah don't have that high tech stuff


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Some one has to be running the MKII cluster with speedo cable and fixed the cut out.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Yeah with the mfa cluster. Do a search. You could also possibly put a chip in the car. Many of them get rid of the speed cut


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

I have a GAIC tuned chipped for the mods I have, I'll figure something out


----------



## DubReich (Feb 10, 2008)

dik-van-dub said:


> you dont need to use the 3 for the speedo sender
> 
> on the fuse box side of the wiring loom you should have these lose wires left over
> 
> ...


Isn't the blue and white for the obd2 port?


----------

